# Finally, a top level boxer in his prime going to fight MMA



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Vic Darchinyan, likely going to the Hall of Fame. Unfortunately the guy is TINY, he is already in his 3rd weight division up in boxing and his still only 118lbs. He will need to put on some serious muscle just to make the bantam division, 17lbs of it!

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/vic-darchinyan-announces-move-from-boxing-to-mma-showtime-103249


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

I enjoy watching Vic as a Boxer. Gary Shaw used the phrase "We will be retiring from Boxing". So I guess he thinks his promotion is heading to MMA as well. Gee, I wonder how that is gonna work out for him. Unless he is just gonna manage Vic. He won't be doing any co-promoting with the UFC, Strikeforce, or Bellator. That's for sure.

Following in the footsteps of Kimbo Slice? Really? How is it even remotely close? And are they sure they want to use that as their business model.

The lower weight classes are stacked with excellent wrestlers. Shaw should know its not so easy to handpick opponents in MMA. He probably wants to promote his own events. They will surely fail if that's the case.

Darchinyan will have a lot to learn. Unless he has extensive wrestling skills I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

No idea what Gary Shaw is planning, don't really care. More interested to see how Vic does. Vic said he isn't retiring from boxing, but that he wants to do both.

Vics father was an Olympic wrestling coach, so I imagine Vic has done quite a bit of it in his lifetime. That said, he is skinny as hell, so he will need some muscle for the grappling, several pounds of it and he would be the perfect weight for flyweight in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when UFC starts their flyweight division this guy can come in. He won't have to cut as much weight for MMA matches then boxing matches. I think this guy could still do both.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well when UFC starts their flyweight division this guy can come in. He won't have to cut as much weight for MMA matches then boxing matches. I think this guy could still do both.


No chance in hell would the UFC allow one of their fighters to participate in professional boxing while under contract.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vic Darchiniyan is in his prime? News to me.

Anyway he's fighting at 124lb now so he's a natural fit for 125lbs.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

vics 31, that ain't prime, anyways he'll fail like every boxer.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Vic Darchiniyan is in his prime? News to me.
> 
> Anyway he's fighting at 124lb now so he's a natural fit for 125lbs.


His fighting at 118 now. Bantamweight.

He isn't in his best division which was flyweight, but he is very much still in his prime. He beat the hell out of Perez just 2 fights ago, many think he beat Mares and he will probably beat Moreno today. That is better than what most other boxers have done in any division over the last year or two.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> vics 31, that ain't prime, anyways he'll fail like every boxer.


Actually, his 35. Prime is not dependent on age. 

Once more, clueless boxing information around this board. Yourself and Rofl are normally posters I enjoy reading, but why do guys make assumptions and give information on topics they do not know.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fine Wine said:


> His fighting at 118 now. Bantamweight.
> 
> He isn't in his best division which was flyweight, but he is very much still in his prime. He beat the hell out of Perez just 2 fights ago, many think he beat Mares and he will probably beat Moreno today. That is better than what most other boxers have done in any division over the last year or two.


Stand corrected. Misread that as Super Bantamweight...it was Super World Bantamweight.

Lol boxing commissions.

And no OWNS he's 35 and has been boxing all his life. If he was 30 or something maybe it'd be worth talking about.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

35? fook me sideways he's got no time to improve grappling and kicks and knees properly to be successful look at cosmo alexandre he is a muay thai master and he is 1-1 with his win coming over a striker.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Vic Darchiniyan is in his prime? News to me.
> 
> Anyway he's fighting at 124lb now so he's a natural fit for 125lbs.


He was outclassed and upset last night on Showtime.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well so much for that idea. Anyways I was just to answer an earlier question James Toney's UFC contract allowed him to do boxing while in the UFC. Not that it mattered after Couture submitted him.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

HaVoK said:


> He was outclassed and upset last night on Showtime.


Yeh, Moreno has never fought in the US before but has wins over big names in their own backyard (Sydorenko). 

Moreno is a world class champion, no reason for Vic to hang his head there. He takes them all on and that's what happens when you step in the ring with absolutely every single big name in the deepest division in boxing (Agbeko, Perez, Mares and Moreno, not to mention perhaps the best P4P fighter in the world, Nonito Donaire). That is a serious resume.

No doubt though, this is nothing like Toney or Mercer crossing over, both who were nobodies in boxing at the point they moved. This represents the first time an actual future HOFer will try his hand at MMA. Sure he isn't going to be top drawer champion with not enough years left at his phyiscal peak to develop and he is probably too small even for the flyweight division in MMA anyways. But by far the biggest talent in boxing to ever cross over in their glory years which is sure to make for an interesting spectacle.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Yeh, Moreno has never fought in the US before but has wins over big names in their own backyard (Sydorenko).
> 
> Moreno is a world class champion, no reason for Vic to hang his head there. He takes them all on and that's what happens when you step in the ring with absolutely every single big name in the deepest division in boxing (Agbeko, Perez, Mares and Moreno, not to mention perhaps the best P4P fighter in the world, Nonito Donaire). That is a serious resume.


It's a great resume and he will forsure go down as one of the best, but I feel like Vic is def on the back side and not prime anymore, Donaire started the beginning of the end for him and the Moreno fight really showed that he isn't elite anymore.



Fine Wine said:


> This represents the first time an actual future HOFer will try his hand at MMA. Sure he isn't going to be top drawer champion with not enough years left at his phyiscal peak to develop and he is probably too small even for the flyweight division in MMA anyways. But by far the biggest talent in boxing to ever cross over in their glory years which is sure to make for an interesting spectacle.


I disagree and I'm sure Yodsanan Sityodtong would strongly disagree.






Yod was a beast in boxing and someone I hold higher than Vic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well One FC is definately using MMA as the way it used to be with. That whole first card was discipline versus discipline. Obviously they are using MMA and still getting regulation.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

I don't know much about the guy, but if I were in his shoes... I'd worry more about jiu-jitsu and wrestling than just gaining weight. I don't care how good of boxer you are, if you don't learn MMA, you're going to get eaten alive in an MMA bout.

And at 35... like it or not, you don't learn as fast at 35, your reactions are not as fast, and you don't heal as fast. Yeah, Randy did wonderful into his 40's, but that's one single person, and other than him, it just hasn't happened.

That's not to say that Vic will suck. Maybe he's done a lot of ground work, and could do alright. But I doubt he'll ever make it to the UFC, he'll probably do a small number of fights in a smaller org, then disappear from the scene.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> I don't know much about the guy, but if I were in his shoes... I'd worry more about jiu-jitsu and wrestling than just gaining weight. I don't care how good of boxer you are, if you don't learn MMA, you're going to get eaten alive in an MMA bout.
> 
> And at 35... like it or not, you don't learn as fast at 35, your reactions are not as fast, and you don't heal as fast. Yeah, Randy did wonderful into his 40's, but that's one single person, and other than him, it just hasn't happened.
> 
> That's not to say that Vic will suck. Maybe he's done a lot of ground work, and could do alright. But I doubt he'll ever make it to the UFC, he'll probably do a small number of fights in a smaller org, then disappear from the scene.


Darchinyan's dad was an Olympic wrestling coach in Greco-Roman....not really sure how much training Darchinyan did himself but it's a promising thought.

Personally I think it will be a rough go as he is far too small for MMA BW and the paydays are just not there at Flyweight.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Icemanforever said:


> I disagree and I'm sure Yodsanan Sityodtong would strongly disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it this way, nearly 100% of historians would disagree with you. Yods resume is nowhere near in the same stratosphere as Vics!

Vic will go down in the HOF. Yod won't.

That said, at this age, at his small weight, I don't see him being a world beater. But will be interesting nonetheless, apparently the guy is strong as hell for his size and he LOVES to scrap!


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw his last fight he was really dominated. Im'm not sure how he will do in mma.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess One FC is really giving guys like that an oppurtunity.


----------

